# Well, you guys may have nice corals, But look at what I got!



## PetMax (Jun 18, 2005)

Nice 10" Achilles Tang


----------



## PetMax (Jun 18, 2005)

Naso Tang, At least 12"


----------



## PetMax (Jun 18, 2005)

10" Clown Leaf Grouper











my tiny Huma Huma and Clown Trigger

















and my Volitan


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2006)

Nice fish.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Nice..if you don't mind me asking..are all these fish in one tank? What size? lmao


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Holy i want a anchilla!!!!!!!


----------



## PetMax (Jun 18, 2005)

flamingonhot said:


> Nice..if you don't mind me asking..are all these fish in one tank? What size? lmao



The 2 tangs and grouper is in a 180, the 2 eels, 2 tiny triggers, panther grouper and volitan are in a 125.


----------



## PetMax (Jun 18, 2005)

Osiris said:


> Holy i want a anchilla!!!!!!!



ive wanted one forever, then an extra large came on my list so i grabbed it. And man is it an extra large. Largest one ive ever seen. I just came from the Tenneessee aquarium and mine puts theirs to same. LOL


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

those are some nice fish, would look even better in a reef tank. lol get some lights!!! your so close!


----------



## freshreef (Sep 8, 2006)

You mean the one in chattonoga (sp)? Thats the largest aqarium in the world..LOL and i can go their any time I want (live in TN) but your tang is BEUTIFULL! 


PetMax said:


> ive wanted one forever, then an extra large came on my list so i grabbed it. And man is it an extra large. Largest one ive ever seen. I just came from the Tenneessee aquarium and mine puts theirs to same. LOL


----------



## PetMax (Jun 18, 2005)

freshreef said:


> You mean the one in chattonoga (sp)? Thats the largest aqarium in the world..LOL and i can go their any time I want (live in TN) but your tang is BEUTIFULL!



man i dont know about the largest in the world. It was VERY dissapointing if it was. The one in Newport blows that one out of the water.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

yea, def not the largest, not even the largest in the south east. the one they just built in atlanta is bigger.


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

PetMax said:


> man i dont know about the largest in the world. It was VERY dissapointing if it was. The one in Newport blows that one out of the water.



yea ive been to the Newport Aquarium a few times....it is amazing. by the way....beautiful fish


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I think all you guys are starting to gang up on me now. More saltwater photos. Im starting to develop a twitch. That big empty tank in the basement is starting to whisper my name.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> More saltwater photos.


What's that? You want more? Ok, I'll take some right after dinner. Watch for the post! :angel:


----------



## PetMax (Jun 18, 2005)

well, i just had my fish distr. hold me a 12" Blonde Naso for next week. Only costin $175 WHOLESALE LOL. Yea, she wont be for sale.


----------

